# Groomers in NJ



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Anyone have any recommendations for NJ Groomers?

You could call your local GR Club to see if they could recommend some for you.
Sometimes the local GR Rescues post business that they use or support them, you could check their websites for Groomers.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

The only ones I know are more Northern NJ. The Morris Animal Inn in Morristown (actually Harding) does a nice job and they work on a ton of Goldens. The only other one I know is in Boonton - The Dog Spa and they have been doing my dogs for about 8 years.


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

I am a groomer, I work at Gold Rush out of Wrightstown. Groom nothing but Golden retrievers there.


----------

